# Miss Grace shawl



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Inspired by dianes1717 a few weeks ago, I abandoned all my other WIPS and jumped into this beautiful shawl, made with yarn from my stash. It was great fun to make and quite easy, once I got my head round the pattern, which is not all that easy to follow. However Skein have a great video on youtube, which was a great help. I am send this shawl to a dear friend in Cornwall who will be 92 on 9th February!!

Free pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl

Video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ6GWdxD7yE

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I also downloaded the pattern (when VeryPink did video about it) - have yet to make it. Yours is just stunning!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

That's amazing, I could never do that.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is beautiful, I am sure your friend will enjoy it. Nice colors!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, your shawl looks lovely.

I have ordered a kit from Skeino in the 'Gloria' colourway, and am eagerly awaiting its arrival!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

That is so cool! I want one for ME!


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is a stunningly beautiful wrap. Your stitches look perfect.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> That is so cool! I want one for ME!


When I have caught up with my WIPS I am definitely going to make myself one! As dianes1717 said, it's like potato chips, you can't stop at one!!!
If I can help anyone who might be starting one, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Nov 19, 2015)

London Girl said:


> When I have caught up with my WIPS I am definitely going to make myself one! As dianes1717 said, it's like potato chips, you can't stop at one!!!
> If I can help anyone who might be starting one, please feel free to ask!


I would be interested to know please which UK weight of yarn you used [thanks]


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I can see why! Oh my! Its lovely!!!! I'm tempted to drop everything as well!!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! That's a beauty!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

It is beautiful. Thanks for the web sites.


London Girl said:


> Inspired by dianes1717 a few weeks ago, I abandoned all my other WIPS and jumped into this beautiful shawl, made with yarn from my stash. It was great fun to make and quite easy, once I got my head round the pattern, which is not all that easy to follow. However Skein have a great video on youtube, which was a great help. I am send this shawl to a dear friend in Cornwall who will be 92 on 9th February!!
> 
> Free pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I came back to look at it again and I don't really like shawls! However I love the colours you chose, very subtle and modern. I'm sure your friend will love it. I also checked out the pattern on Ravelry - it looks longer in their pattern picture - did you make yours smaller? 
Maybe there'll be a shawl in my future


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful....great job....


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

That shawl is stunning&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That is so impressive !! Just beautiful !! Well done !


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It's gorgeous...your friend will be ecstatic!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That is so gorgeous.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh gosh, how gorgeous is that! I just love your colour choices - superb :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a stunning shawl!! You did an amazing job creating this for your friend. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your shawl is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.. :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful work. -


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, that's a beauty. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl! You need to knit one for yourself. Those colors would look fab on you!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful, and so clever :thumbdown:


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

This is lovely. I like your choice of colours.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> I would be interested to know please which UK weight of yarn you used [thanks]


Well, the main, camel colour is four strands together of some very fine random yarm from Ebay and the colours are sock yarn, 4ply?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

welsh1 said:


> I came back to look at it again and I don't really like shawls! However I love the colours you chose, very subtle and modern. I'm sure your friend will love it. I also checked out the pattern on Ravelry - it looks longer in their pattern picture - did you make yours smaller?
> Maybe there'll be a shawl in my future


I knitted it exactly as per the pattern but it could be they used 'fatter' yarn! It kind of comes out as it comes out!
Edit: Just checked the pattern and without the edging it should have been 60" x 40" but mine was 65" x 45" so mine is actually bigger!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its just lovely.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl! The colours are great


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Just lovely!!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful -- lucky friend!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautifully knitted. Love the colours and design.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful work. Very pretty.


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Magnificent -love the colour combination. Lucky friend


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's stunning, amazing birthday gift!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Very beautiful shawl, lovely colors and design!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Your shawl is truly amazing, I could never do that in a million years, congratulations on your skill :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I love it! What a fantastic pattern.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful - It will be received as a very special gift - The colors you chose from your stash look great together :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a stunning shawl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Your shawl is truly amazing, I could never do that in a million years, congratulations on your skill :thumbup: :thumbup:


Easier than it looks, honestly!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Easier than it looks, honestly!!


 :thumbup: I am glad about that! Now I am truly tempted ...


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!!!


----------



## Billie Dawn (Jan 11, 2016)

This is a beautiful shawl and I love your color palette! It's amazing what we can find in our stash.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

What a beautiful gift. I hope your friend still has eyesight to appreciate your beautiful work.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Your shawl is stunning love love love it


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

berigora said:


> :thumbup: I am glad about that! Now I am truly tempted ...


Happy to try and help if you get stuck - that applies to everyone, of course!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunning &#128150;&#128150;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so beautiful, what a lovely job!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I need to get a thesaurus to look up other words for stunning and gorgeous. I love the colours you have chosen. What a lucky friend you have!


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

You did very well and your choice of colors is very elegant !


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my. This is gorgeous and your friend is going to love it.


----------



## kgreen (Dec 29, 2012)

WOW!! It's beautiful!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful. Love the colors!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is stunning and very modern geometric and all that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

beautiful shawl!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

That's such a unique pattern. I love your color palette. This looks like something you would buy in a high end boutique and pay hundreds of dollars for. It looks very chic. I LOVE it. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful! I probably wouldn't have given the original pattern a second glance, but your color palate changed my mind. I've added it to my list.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty. Great job with color choice.s


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Astoundingly beautiful! Now I feel compelled to make one. And the pattern is free!!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is just gorgeous. Your work is magnificent.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Marliese said:


> Beautiful! I probably wouldn't have given the original pattern a second glance, but your color palate changed my mind. I've added it to my list.


I agree. These colors give it the look of high fashion.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, like your version better than the one shown on Ravelry. I think I have the perfect yarn in my stash nd have downloaded the pattern.

How many colours did you use? Are thy al the same yarn?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Happy to try and help if you get stuck - that applies to everyone, of course!!


Thanks!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. The colors are wonderful and I'm sure your friend will enjoy wearing it.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Your shawl is lovely. What a beautiful gift for your friend!


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Just ordered yarn from webs to make one can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So very lovely!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful work and very thoughtful present.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a really lovely shawl and I like the colour combination you used!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Marliese said:


> Beautiful! I probably wouldn't have given the original pattern a second glance, but your color palate changed my mind. I've added it to my list.


I agree! Your colors are wonderful & your knitting looks perfect! Beautiful shawl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Tove said:


> Beautiful, like your version better than the one shown on Ravelry. I think I have the perfect yarn in my stash nd have downloaded the pattern.
> 
> How many colours did you use? Are thy al the same yarn?


Thanks to you and everyone else for your very kind comments!
I used three different yarns, the pink and green hues were Jojoland Melody
fingering yarn, Colour no.MS11, the turquoise/black/dark blue was Jawoll Magic Degradé Superwash, sock yarn, I think and the camel colour was a random unlabeled Ebay purchase, very thin so 4 strands together!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Gorgeous -- it looks like a work of art!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> Gorgeous -- it looks like a work of art!


Thanks, my daughter said it looked like it should be framed and hung on the wall!!!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

It is so gorgeous!! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. So very kind.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mrleese said:


> It is so gorgeous!! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. So very kind.


You're welcome!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow is that beautiful! Your friend will be overwhelmed! I am always amazed at the colors people select from their stash and "put it all together" for a gorgeous effect! Well done!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Your friend is so lucky to receive such a beautiful shawl!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

That is beautiful!!! I may try it - looks rather hard!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow..... Just a real beauty!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

What a masterpiece you have knitted. The colors are beautiful together. Thanks for sharing your finished jewel.......


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

This is so very pretty. Thank to for the link. Another added to my wish list.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

That's not a shawl! It's a work of art!! So beautiful. I must NOT try it! No time right now. Maybe in my next life...HA! Gorgeous. Thanks fo much for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Your shawl looks amazing. Thank you for the link and the video.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Wow is that beautiful! Your friend will be overwhelmed! I am always amazed at the colors people select from their stash and "put it all together" for a gorgeous effect! Well done!


I'm not being over-modest when I say it was a pure fluke! :lol:


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

How long did it take you to make this? What size yarn did you use?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This is lovely. I'm never very good at figuring out colors without a chart to follow - your using yarn from your stash is enviable.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I love your colors and the shawl is just beautiful. Thanks for the pattern. I can see myself going through my yarn collection to make this shawl.

Just wonderful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Marliese said:


> Beautiful! I probably wouldn't have given the original pattern a second glance, but your color palate changed my mind. I've added it to my list.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Love your Miss Grace shawl-its stunning! Also love the colors you chose! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh so beautiful. You certainly can put colors together. This shawl is lovely.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh so beautiful. You certainly can put colors together. This shawl is lovely.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Your work is great and the colors you chose are wonderful. I like yours better than the photo on the Ravelry site.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love this! Your color scheme is so enticing. Maybe you should teach it as a workshop? You did such a good job teaching the Adult EZ Jacket.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Now that is truly stunning !


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous - beautiful knitting!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Silver Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

Stunning....Thank you for sharing, your friend is fortunate.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Some day I want to knit this. Yours is stunning.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stunning... And so nice of you to offer your assistance to others making this shawl.... Bookmarked....


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Very beautiful, I'm sure your friend will love it and wear it with pride.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Your shawl is awesome! Great colors and knitting!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

So beautiful.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow- great shawl.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

it is lovely, too afraid to try this one


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Msy not be easy to follow, but it's certainly gorgeous!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the colors you used.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I never gave the shawl a second thought until I saw yours and then took a look and read over the pattern and thought - oh no not another dreambird - but the tutorial took all the fear out of knitting it and I am going through my stash to see what I can come up with. Thanks again for posting you lovely shawl.


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful. This is also on my list. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely shawl and nicely done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well done, Londy! It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> I love this! Your color scheme is so enticing. Maybe you should teach it as a workshop? You did such a good job teaching the Adult EZ Jacket.


Thank you!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> How long did it take you to make this? What size yarn did you use?


I suppose it took me about a month but I only knit while watching TV in the evening, so there was quite a bit of tinking going on! The camel colour was a little bit thicker than the other two yarns which were fingering


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

London Girl said:


> I suppose it took me about a month but I only knit while watching TV in the evening, so there was quite a bit of tinking going on! The camel colour was a little bit thicker than the other two yarns which were fingering


Thank you!! Sounds like me. I plop down in front of the tv which turns into background noise and I get involved in my knitting and crocheting. 

This is so beautiful, absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dashiell said:


> it is lovely, too afraid to try this one


Go on, watch the video and jump right in! If I can do it.....!!!


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't believe you did that while watching TV. I'm thinking I will need total quiet while I work on this at a desk. Again, great job.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

London Girl said:


> Inspired by dianes1717 a few weeks ago, I abandoned all my other WIPS and jumped into this beautiful shawl, made with yarn from my stash. It was great fun to make and quite easy, once I got my head round the pattern, which is not all that easy to follow. However Skein have a great video on youtube, which was a great help. I am send this shawl to a dear friend in Cornwall who will be 92 on 9th February!!
> 
> Free pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl
> 
> ...


I love this woman's video tutorials!! She explains things so well. And I read the closed caption because of my hearing impairment, I don't always hear correctly when just listening. Oh my goodness, I think I'm going to get busy again! hahaha


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

So Beautiful. Wish I knew how to do charts, have tried but I miss stitches so I have to stay with written patterns


----------



## MJEN (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful shawl. Beautiful work.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello London Girl
Very lovely shawl and great colour choice. It is in my to do list as well. I am waiting to print the instructions in colour to make it easier for following instructions. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

That is a very nice pattern and I love your colors. I am putting it on my To-Do list. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

It's gorgeous! You did a wonderful job. I really love the colors you used!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I just finished watching the tutorial. Awesome. However, she doesn't show how to do the knit row after making a triangle. After doing short rows do you have to pick up stitches to meet up with the part of the row you didn't knit while making the triangle? Not sure I'm asking the question correctly....


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Love your color selections.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, love everything about this


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Certainly a unique and interesting shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Took my breath away. Beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very attractive shawl,fabulous work and colours.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Love it and the colors you chose.  :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Very lucky friend. That shawl is stunning.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Your shawl is just stunning. Gorgeous colorway. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the color combination.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

IT'S GORGEOUS!!! I'm glad you got your brain untangled enough to knit it haha

I'm going to try that shawl! your colors are delightful, too...good yarn stash!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Exquisite shawl - great work!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I think your colors are even prettier than what is shown in the pattern. Nice job!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is truly drop-dead gorgeous! Your knitting is perfection!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Good job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Excellent job. Beautiful.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love this pattern, and love your colors


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's gorgeous and your friend will LOVE it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Miss Grace Shawl is just beautiful! What a special gift you have made . Love the colors also. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful..


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It is beautiful and I'm sure your friend will love it. Like your color combo.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just stunning


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Exquisite!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Just beautiful, I love it and the colours

Di


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else for your very kind comments!
> I used three different yarns, the pink and green hues were Jojoland Melody
> fingering yarn, Colour no.MS11, the turquoise/black/dark blue was Jawoll Magic Degradé Superwash, sock yarn, I think and the camel colour was a random unlabeled Ebay purchase, very thin so 4 strands together!


Thank you for your explanations, it will help as I'm going through my stash


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow what a lot of comments on your eautiful shawl. You will have to make yourself one now!!!


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

I just ordered the kit, should be here Tue.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely and great colour choice :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is a lovely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wow what a lot of comments on your eautiful shawl. You will have to make yourself one now!!!


I think so, Chris! Mind you, I will have to finish all the WIPS I put to one side in order to make Miss Grace first!!! :lol:


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful and would look lovely as an afghan also. Thanks for showing your beautiful work.


----------



## Patsfan (Jul 20, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, and I love the colors!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a stunner!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello London Girl
Would you be able to tell me how many colours did you use for this scarf? Is there a self striping yarn? Also what ply and how many balls / grams did it take?
Sorry to bother, much appreciate your help.


London Girl said:


> Inspired by dianes1717 a few weeks ago, I abandoned all my other WIPS and jumped into this beautiful shawl, made with yarn from my stash. It was great fun to make and quite easy, once I got my head round the pattern, which is not all that easy to follow. However Skein have a great video on youtube, which was a great help. I am send this shawl to a dear friend in Cornwall who will be 92 on 9th February!!
> 
> Free pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl
> 
> ...


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Exquisite, your friend will be thrilled. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Your shawl is lovely!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

That is so funny. I did the exact same thing. I abandoned everything to start this beautiful Miss Grace shawl too.
You are much further ahead than i am.
Love the choice of yarns you used. your friend is a Lucky Lady.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! I love it.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I Love your color choice,this is stunning! Thanks for sharing, I want to make this one day.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Your shawl is very beautiful.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Just finishing my second Miss Grace shawl and so far 2 people have tried to buy my first one. I have had to order more yarn although I have enough in my stash. 
This thing is addictive.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry I'm so late to the game on this one...I'm very behind on KP!

Your shawl is just gorgeous! I love the colors you chose and your knitting is beautiful!!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful Colors....


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice, a job to be proud of, congratulations!


----------



## LeahT65 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

